# Christmas Portrait



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2012)

Ok so I decided give Christmas lights a try as my background! I of course needed a model so I convinced my daughter to be it. Let me know what y'all think. I know my lighting is still off but I do like how this one turned out. I am gonna keep practicing. I only used 1 light w/ a soft box to add fill light to her face. 




http://www.flickr.com/photos/christyharris/8241599847/, on Flickr


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Dec 1, 2012)

very cool background and very pretty subject.......


----------



## carver (Dec 1, 2012)

Love it Crickett,the light box was perfect too!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Dec 1, 2012)

You done very good Crickett ! The gradient of the fill is nicely done


----------



## rip18 (Dec 1, 2012)

Oooh - I like it too.  Love the pose, expression, background.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks y'all! I'm gonna do a few more! I have another idea for my background! This was really just a practice run!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good job!


----------



## quinn (Dec 2, 2012)

Sweet crickett! I think it turned out real good! You are getting the lighting thing down!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Good job!


But......
I know there's a but in there somewhere.





quinn said:


> Sweet crickett! I think it turned out real good! You are getting the lighting thing down!



Thanks Quinn. 

I'm gonna see if she'll let me do some more today. I don't know if she'll be up for it b/c she stubbed her pinky toe the other night & it's black & blue. She may have even broke it. Poor thing is limping all over the house.


----------



## cornpile (Dec 2, 2012)

Love the lighting and she just gets prettier every year.Nice work,Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

cornpile said:


> Love the lighting and she just gets prettier every year.Nice work,Crickett



Awww...Thank you CP! She's growing up so fast!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2012)

Great shot! Purty little Lady with a killer smile!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Great shot! Purty little Lady with a killer smile!!



Thanks Nic!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

*Another one*

I did more PP'ing on this one! May be overdone a little but I kinda like how it turned out w/ the exception of the comp. I tried cropping it but didn't like any of the results so I just kept it @ the original comp. I hate that I cut her fingers off.




Alicyn 8329 by http://www.flickr.com/people/christyharris/, on Flickr


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 2, 2012)

No "buts" !!  

You already know what I would say about the catch lights and since you know that I know that you have a limited height ... 

You have done an excellent job!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 2, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> No "buts" !!
> 
> You already know what I would say about the catch lights and since you know that I know that you have a limited height ...
> 
> You have done an excellent job!!



Yeah my low ceilings don't help me but I could've had the lights higher here but since I used my 2 tall light stands to support the rod for the Christmas lights that only left me w/ my short light stand! I plan on changing that in the next set. Gotta figure out something else to use to support the rod.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Dec 2, 2012)

Call KEH ... you can probably find a couple well used stands for little $$ ... you will need a few extras ...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Call KEH ... you can probably find a couple well used stands for little $$ ... you will need a few extras ...



Thanks Jimmy! I will check into that!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 3, 2012)

Awesome job Crickett - love the background - your little lady is growing way too fast, so you need to keep taking these pics!  Sounds like you have a regular portrait studio in the works! 

By the way - is that a self portrait in your new avatar - looks like you just saw a spider!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome job Crickett - love the background - your little lady is growing way too fast, so you need to keep taking these pics!  Sounds like you have a regular portrait studio in the works!
> 
> By the way - is that a self portrait in your new avatar - looks like you just saw a spider!



Thanks Dennis! 

 That is Ellie from Up & that is my absolute favorite part of that movie! Love it! If you've never seen the movie you gotta watch it w/ the grand kids! It's really a cute movie!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great job! I love the lights in the background.
 Wow, what a pretty girl!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yep, you are flat getting it figured out (& sounds like you are adding to your gear too!  Yikes!)


----------



## Crickett (Dec 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great job! I love the lights in the background.
> Wow, what a pretty girl!



Thank you! 



rip18 said:


> Yep, you are flat getting it figured out (& sounds like you are adding to your gear too!  Yikes!)



Thanks Rip! Yeah I'll add a little @ a time when funds allow! Still need a light meter! I gotta birthday coming up next month so my fingers are crossed for 1 of those!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks Rip! Yeah I'll add a little @ a time when funds allow!



Be careful, that's what I do, and now I have more than I can carry!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Dec 4, 2012)

It's hard to add to what's already been said from what I see is every things comming together your skills and knowlege along with a lovely model and background = an excellent photo way to go.


----------



## Browtine (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice shots! I sure do miss those lights! ;-)


----------



## Booger2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Crickett,

You're so lucky to have such a beautiful, willing model. Great shot.

Booger2


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2012)

Browtine said:


> Nice shots! I sure do miss those lights! ;-)





Thanks Chris! 



Booger2 said:


> Crickett,
> 
> You're so lucky to have such a beautiful, willing model. Great shot.
> 
> Booger2



Thank you! 

She's not always so willing! She gets tired of the camera in her face all time!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 7, 2012)

I love it when you share your photos of your Daughter with all of us.  She is so very beautiful and she just lights up the room with her pretty smile.  You two make a great combination together.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I love it when you share your photos of your Daughter with all of us.  She is so very beautiful and she just lights up the room with her pretty smile.  You two make a great combination together.



Thank you for the kind words EE!


----------

